# Practice Comp Cook



## LarryWolfe (Aug 13, 2006)

Trimmed, injected and rubbed these butts last night and they were on the cooker at 7pm.  The Maverick didn't beep once last night.  I woke up this at 5am this morning and the pit temp was at 254* and the butts were at 185*.  So far this is turning out to be a perfectly timed cook.  I need to have these off by 7am in order to have time to rest before I prepare the turn in box.  I'll post more pic's as soon as I pull them.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 13, 2006)

I will be waiting


----------



## Finney (Aug 13, 2006)

We missed "turn-in" time because of this POS forum being down.  :-(


----------



## Finney (Aug 13, 2006)

I've seen the pics... but want Larry to have the honor of posting them.
Looks like the cook went well though.

That's all I'm saying. :-#


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 13, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I've seen the pics... but want Larry to have the honor of posting them.
> Looks like the cook went well though.
> 
> That's all I'm saying. :-#


Yeah..awesome!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 13, 2006)

I made the turn in with time to spare.  The pork turned out great as well as the timing.  The BBQ-4-U Comp Team is gonna have a great turn in at SOTB!


----------



## Finney (Aug 13, 2006)

Well done.  The meat in that last pic looks nice and juicy.  =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 13, 2006)

=D>  =D>  =D>  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~  =P~


----------



## Griff (Aug 13, 2006)

Looks great Larry. I'd mark that meat high.

Griff


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Looks like a winner to me =D>

Do you have to use a white turn-in box?
Or can you use a different color like black?


----------



## Finney (Aug 13, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looks like a winner to me =D>
> 
> Do you have to use a white turn-in box?
> Or can you use a different color like black?


It depends on which they give you.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 13, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought it might be your own choice.


----------



## Finney (Aug 13, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nope... you have to use what they give you at the comp.


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 13, 2006)

Food looks great larry!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 13, 2006)

Man, that pork looks outstanding =D>


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks nice Larry.  Please post the injection recipe, the rub recipe, and of coure the sauce recipe.  I'll try them and let you know what I think.  8-[ 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Aug 14, 2006)

nice job brother.  good luck at SOB.


----------



## Finney (Aug 14, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Looks nice Larry.  Please post the injection recipe, the rub recipe, and of coure the sauce recipe.  I'll try them and let you know what I think.  8-[
> 
> Good Q!
> 
> Jack



Funny... yeah... real funny. :!:


----------



## cleglue (Aug 14, 2006)

Looks very good.  When is SOTB?


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 14, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where's your sense of humor Findude.  You know your secrets are safe with me....  [-o<  [-X


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where's your sense of humor Findude.  You know your secrets are safe with me....  [-o<  [-X[/quote:2vprdt9g]
Ah, so Jack knows the szecret's :-k


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, so Jack knows the szecret's :-k[/quote:2jvfvgfk]
That's not what I got from the posts..  I do know most of what's in Wolfe Rub though..


----------



## Finney (Aug 14, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, so Jack knows the szecret's :-k[/quote:2n60x8s0]
That's not what I got from the posts..  I do know most of what's in Wolfe Rub though.. [/quote:2n60x8s0]
I know what's in Coke... but I can't make it.   :razz:


----------



## Finney (Aug 14, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Ah, so Jack knows the szecret's :-k



Only three people know everything.  And Woody (Rev Jr) probably really doesn't... I don't think he reads my emails.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not what I got from the posts..  I do know most of what's in Wolfe Rub though.. [/quote:22t3hixb]
I know what's in Coke... but I can't make it.   :razz:[/quote:22t3hixb]
Making cocain is probably a little more difficult than mixing up some spices. :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> The Joker said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not what I got from the posts..  I do know most of what's in Wolfe Rub though.. [/quote:2p21tal8]
I know what's in Coke... but I can't make it.   :razz:[/quote:2p21tal8]
I wonder what Jack drinks? :-k


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 14, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, so Jack knows the szecret's :-k[/quote:3fxi90up]

OK...here's the big szecret...are you ready....

There is no secret!  It ain't operatin' on brains or double ought spy material.  It's boston butts injected with a tasty liquid, rubbed with a tasty spice rub, sauced with a tasty sauce blend, and cooked over a live fire of some sort.  We all do it.   These fellas are just crazy enough to pay $1000 to get somebody to taste it and tell them it dosen't suck(hopefully).   :razz:   

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Aug 14, 2006)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Looks very good.  *When is SOTB?*


Sept 1 - 2.  Myrtle Beach... At the old AFB.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, so Jack knows the szecret's :-k[/quote:39kvzztj]

OK...here's the big szecret...are you ready....

There is no secret!  It ain't operatin' on brains or double ought spy material.  It's boston butts injected with a tasty liquid, rubbed with a tasty spice rub, sauced with a tasty sauce blend, and cooked over a live fire of some sort.  We all do it.   These fellas are just crazy enough to pay $1000 to get somebody to taste it and tell them it dosen't suck(hopefully).   :razz:   

Good Q!

Jack[/quote:39kvzztj]
 :lmao:


----------



## Jack W. (Aug 14, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> I wonder what Jack drinks? :-k



Maybe you ought to break the new's Finney!

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Finney (Aug 14, 2006)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... In the times I've been around Jack, I've seen him drink 2 beers.  I think he had a mixed drink at SOTB that someone gave him.  I could be wrong about that one.
So don't plan on getting him drunk to learn secrets.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 14, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 14, 2006)

yeah but when he's not competeing, he walks around with a
Traveling Margarita Bag.  He came by with the bag in the fall,
I won in the spring.  Just got to know when to spike the punch.


----------

